# Art-Deco fleamarket find>>>



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Art Deco alarm clock


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice! 60ies?
Is it mechanical?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

Art Deco = 30ties (mechanical though)


----------



## Cuckoo Ed (Nov 2, 2009)

I like that alarm Clock. I looks cool. I am into mechanicals.b-) Do you have any idea of its value?
Cuckoo Ed


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Cuckoo Ed said:


> Do you have any idea of its value?


No clue. Some tenners probably.


----------



## Cheezhead (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is another flea market find. It's a new quartz wall clock that could be called a modern Chinese version of Art-Deco; not bad looking in my view. I paid 5 bucks for it on 1-31-11 in Kissimmee, FL at a flea market that is next door to the big orange on Highway 192. The clock is 12-3/8" in diameter and has a sweep second hand. The clock is inaudible at a distance greater than a few inches and due to the luck of the draw, the timekeeping has been accurate to within less than 1/4 second per day for the first two days according to the NIST web site.


----------

